# ActiveX?/Windows update



## Drew7997 (Jun 6, 2005)

See the link below. Here's the deal I'm trying to update windows and the ActiveX won't install, I try to go to do a panada security scan and it won't even reload the activeX screen with the bar to click on. If it involves Active X and downloading, I can't do it. I have gotten as far as validating windows on something- however it won't install the activeX control. I need to get this computer back to their owners- but this one had me stumped. maybe have this solved by friday eveningish? I'll be home all day on Thursday and Friday. Below the link is excerpts from there basically stating everything I could at that time. If you need more information let me know. I'll do what I can. I've tried doing it MS's way and it still didn't work. Also, on a different note: I've removed every key in the registery in regards to Kodak. After installing it fresh it loads and says that it needs to upgrade the catalog file. I can't get the catalog file to upgrade. it runs then shortly after it says "error- must shut down" and then I send a report. I think that whatever the activeX culprit is might also be doing that to Kodak. Thanks for any help.

http://forums.techguy.org/security/533566-solved-need-help-hjt-log.html

ActiveX never installs and the little "gear" icon in the lower bar of the screen says "manage add-ons" comes on with a exclamation point.

fix the "Manage addons" error?

it runs ok. Except that the windows update still doesn't work and the online panda scan doesn't either. Still refering to the "manage addons" part- know anything about this? windows update site says....

_"The website has encountered a problem and cannot display the page you are trying to view. The options provided below might help you solve the problem. 
For self-help options:

Frequently Asked Questions

Find Solutions

Windows Update Newsgroup 
For assisted support options:

Microsoft Online Assisted Support (no-cost for Windows Update issues)

Read more about steps you can take to resolve this problem (error number 0x800B0001) yourself." _
it does have a "!" point on the gear- the problem might be in the activeX control- it won't pop up the bar for installing activeX items. and yes I've followed the steps provided by MS

I'm running WinXP SP2. So I tried to uninstall the SP2, kinda a fresh start. But it says "can't find the specified file" Also note that it says that when trying to install sp2. It won't let me validate windows- (mine is a legal copy) the bar to install activeX control pops up- when I click to install the activeX it reloads like it is going to install but after up to 20 minutes, nothing. It's not a frozen page cause I can click on other links on that same page. I'm at a loss. and I"ve never ran into this problem before. Is there a way to uninstall ActiveX? as well as the "add-ons"?


----------



## Drew7997 (Jun 6, 2005)

anybody?


----------



## Drew7997 (Jun 6, 2005)

hello?


----------



## Drew7997 (Jun 6, 2005)

hello?


----------



## Drew7997 (Jun 6, 2005)

nobody?


----------



## Drew7997 (Jun 6, 2005)

bump


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Please don't post duplicates for the same issue, continue here: http://forums.techguy.org/windows-nt-2000-xp/536258-activex-windows-update.html


----------

